# Decommision old underground fuel oil tank



## dano (Sep 25, 2002)

Anybody taken on this task themselves? I know I have an old tank underground up north, knew it when I bought it but its really bugging me these days. The previous owner changed over to natural gas 8 years ago from fuel oil, we have owned it for 4 years. He disclosed it on the purchase agreement but never thought twice about it . Should of had them decommission it as part of the purchase agreement, oh well learn from our mistakes. My guess tells me its a at least 250 gallons (got this from some of the local oil companies up there) Big Rapids. Not exactly sure how much is in it, will be checking when I get back up north.

So all the research I have done this is what I have come up with:

First option:
1) Empty the tank myself and try and find some recycler to take the fuel oil
2) Use a combination of oil dry and sand and fill tank completely
3) Weld the fill tube shut

Second option: (one I would like to do just so I don't have to worry about if I sell)

1) Empty the tank myself and try and find some recycler to take the fuel oil
2) Dig up the tank and backfill 
(unfortunately not that easy, sidewalk above it, septic line on one side and natural gas line on the other,
3) Try and find someone whom will take a "dirty tank".

Anybody else faced something similar, if so how did you handle it? Any recommendations?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I'll take the tank if it is useable. They make great pig roasters and big barbeque grills. 

I will even help you dig it up. As for empting it, contact some fuel oil companies in the area. Some of them will come and pump out the tank for you. Maybe leaving 1-5 gallons inside of it.


----------



## dano (Sep 25, 2002)

bigcountry, I will keep you in mind if I get this out of the ground. 

I called around to several fuel oil suppliers in the area up there and becasue they didnt have a history of the account at the residence they wont come and pump it out. I know just on the research I have done the tank will last in the ground 30 years or so before corrosion sets in and the tank starts to leak. Based on when the place was built this would put me in that window, assuming the previous owner buried it when he built the cottage.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

It might help if we knew where this tank is located.
I have a couple of buddies that have pumped out quite a few old fuel oil tanks. There might be some one in the area that might be interest in the fuel oil.


----------



## dano (Sep 25, 2002)

12 miles east of Big Rapids, Michigan - Tri-Lakes Area


----------



## rebetom (Mar 12, 2004)

a word to the wise a buddy of mine got 90 days from the deq for no permit 5 years ago and the just sent him another nasty letter


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Once heard about a fellow with a diesel pickup with large fuel tank. He would pump out tanks into his fuel tank and charge a fee. Those tanks were 'basement' tanks. Just get it emptied and then fill with dirt/sand and forget it.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

An Idea for you, ask your nieghbors if they still use fuel oil for heat. If so get some steel oil drums, pump tank out and give the fuel oil to your nieghbors. Then your tank will be empty.

Here is a link from Michigan DEQ about your problem. 

http://www.michigan.gov/deq/0,1607,7-135-3311_4115_4238-9379--,00.html


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Excellent idea. May get you on the good side of a neighbor.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

#2 fuel oil in your tank is the same as diesel fuel, just not the low sulfur grade for 2007 and newer trucks. At $4.75 per gallon you have some value in that tank - somebody will take it, run it thru a water separator, and blend it 10% at a time into fuel tanks on their truck or farm equipment. 

Environmental remediation is a SERIOUS liability for landowners; once the tank is pumped out do it right and by the book - you do NOT want this coming back to bite you 10-30 years from now. CYA with any required permits and paperwork.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

jmoser said:


> #2 fuel oil in your tank is the same as diesel fuel, just not the low sulfur grade for 2007 and newer trucks. At $4.75 per gallon you have some value in that tank - somebody will take it, run it thru a water separator, and blend it 10% at a time into fuel tanks on their truck or farm equipment.
> 
> Environmental remediation is a SERIOUS liability for landowners; once the tank is pumped out do it right and by the book - you do NOT want this coming back to bite you 10-30 years from now. CYA with any required permits and paperwork.


 
Hmmmm that makes me think about it. I think I can get some drums, I will take the fuel and put it in my truck. Seriously.


----------

